# Milled Box Elder part 2



## Blue Vomit (Mar 16, 2012)

enjoy


----------



## jackatc1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow great stuff, some wood snobs consider box elder a weed tree.
Beautiful.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 16, 2012)

It is in the maple family from what I was told.  I have never worked with it, but definitely an unusual grain pattern.  Some look like fireball patterns.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 16, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:


> enjoy


 Cool. Nice work. What will you make with it?


----------



## Blue Vomit (Mar 17, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Cool. Nice work. What will you make with it?



Money... I will probably have the woodshop make me something and sell the rest.


----------



## skyline (Mar 17, 2012)

Blue,

That is stunning! Sorry you aren't closer.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 22, 2012)

Love it!  I got a huge walnut trunk I'm thinking about getting milled by a guy up the road.  Is that your mill?


----------



## Blue Vomit (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Love it!  I got a huge walnut trunk I'm thinking about getting milled by a guy up the road.  Is that your mill?


Not mine Scotty, i wish!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd love to have a mill......but my wife would kill me......!!


----------

